# Slider Hitches



## bigbo4988 (Jan 12, 2008)

What in your personal opinion on the best brand of slider hitch? 

I have done a little research on the Pullright Superglide but I am not so sure its the best available manually operated sliding 5th wheel hitch. 

Do you need to have the bed liner removed or can they cut through it without causing any problems? I would be a little nervous about water collecting around the bolts and possibly rusting?

Please share your thoughts, opinions and experiences.

Thanks


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't really make a suggestion of the brand, but I can comment on the importance of having a slider hitch, especially if you are pulling a 5th wheel with a short wheel base Pickup. If you don't have a "slider" then expect to have at least 1 dent if not 2 on each side of the cab of the truck. When you get a slider, practice sliding it, so you are familiar with it's operation. As far as no bed liner or bed liner. of course it's best to not worry about water buildup under the liner and between the bed. You shouldn't have to worry about the hitch bolts as they are built to last in all types of weather. I think if I were going to recommend anything I would say to remove the liner, and store it if possible to use when you either trade in your truck or you get rid of your camper. I would think that the best solution would be to have the hitch installed and then if you wanted, have the bed liner sprayed in for protection. That seems to work the best. 
:thumbup2:


----------

